# Airport Transportation



## malyons (Jan 24, 2013)

I've read a lot about staying at a DVC timeshare, and it's on the 'to-do' list, but something that has never been clear....is the Magical Express transportation from the airport to the resort included in the stay?  I know if you trade in through RCI, you pay the extra $95, and that you get access to transportation from park to park, extra magic hours, etc, but have never been clear on whether that includes airport transportation or if that is just an option at an additional cost.

thanks!


----------



## rsackett (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, the airport Magical Express transportation is included with any stay on site at Disney World.

They would rather have you stay on site and spending all your money in their facilities. 

Ray


----------



## nursie (Jan 24, 2013)

rsackett said:


> Yes, the airport Magical Express transportation is included with any stay on site at Disney World.
> 
> They would rather have you stay on site and spending all your money in their facilities.
> 
> Ray



Nice one Ray!:rofl:

rsackett: Just be aware that if you stay more than one week on an exchange you only have to pay the $95 fee once.

Lisa


----------



## rsackett (Jan 24, 2013)

nursie said:


> Nice one Ray!:rofl:
> 
> rsackett: Just be aware that if you stay more than one week on an exchange you only have to pay the $95 fee once.
> 
> Lisa



I do not have any RCI traders, so no more on site stays for me! 

I am going down in February, but I will be staying at Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  But do not worry, I have done WAY more than my fair share of feeding the mouse!

Ray


----------



## Mayble (Jan 24, 2013)

nursie said:


> Nice one Ray!:rofl:
> 
> rsackett: Just be aware that if you stay more than one week on an exchange you only have to pay the $95 fee once.
> 
> Lisa



I wish I knew this last year.  I booked back to back weeks and paid the fee with each check-in.  

Should I have let them know at check-in?


----------



## lily28 (Jan 25, 2013)

What if I stay off site the 2nd week but stay on site first and third week. Do I pay $95 once or twice?


----------



## Daddio (Jan 25, 2013)

lily28 said:


> What if I stay off site the 2nd week but stay on site first and third week. Do I pay $95 once or twice?



Each separate reservation requires the $95.00 fee. You would have 2 reservations, hence, 2 fees.

~ David


----------



## malyons (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info, we've always stayed off site and love many resorts down there, but seems like the rental car + parking savings would make up for some of the extra costs involved in being "trapped" on site.  We tend to do the parks 5/7 days anyway so they're likely going to get most of our money whether we're on site or not


----------



## klynn (Jan 25, 2013)

nursie said:


> Just be aware that if you stay more than one week on an exchange you only have to pay the $95 fee once.
> 
> Lisa


 
We always have back to back reservations for 2 or 3 weeks.  The only time we didn't have to pay the fee more than once was because we were at the same resort.  Are you saying even when you change resorts, you have not been charged the fee for the following week?  I've asked before and have always had to pay.


----------



## nursie (Jan 25, 2013)

We stayed 3 consecutive weeks at OKW, even got to stay in the same room.
I discussed with concierge at check in and they said, "no , we will only charge that fee once." 
I checked each week when I had to get new keys (and they cleared my bill by charging the credit card each week) as each week was a new reservation (RCI exchange), even tho we stayed in the same room.
No additional $95 fee for week 2 or 3.
Now this next stay in June, we are staying 4 weeks, jumping to different DVC resort each week. I am going to TRY again to only have to pay that fee once.
It seems like if you are staying on DVC property and only using ME once, if at all, that you shouldn't have to pay it every week. My fingers are crossed that I will meet with the same response as I will be onsite all 4 weeks but depending on who I talk to the response may be different. I'm sure going to give it a go and try to pay it only once!
They will get enough of my money since I'm there so long!!


----------



## Daddio (Jan 25, 2013)

nursie said:


> We stayed 3 consecutive weeks at OKW, even got to stay in the same room.
> I discussed with concierge at check in and they said, "no , we will only charge that fee once."
> I checked each week when I had to get new keys (and they cleared my bill by charging the credit card each week) as each week was a new reservation (RCI exchange), even tho we stayed in the same room.
> No additional $95 fee for week 2 or 3.



I think you got lucky. Disney wants their $95.00 for each and every RCI reservation, and you had two.

I did 2 weeks back to back, same room at Beach Club last year. When I went to get my new key for the second week, I had to hand over my credit card again.

~ David


----------

